# A rather unique little "critter"



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

As some of you may know, my other "hobby" is antique farm machinery. This little monstrosity kind of ties them both together.....(if this works, lol /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif)


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: A rather unique little "critter"*

Sorry. I only see two broken image icons :-(


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: A rather unique little "critter"*

I copied the image addresses and pasted them into the location bar, and the images were there. Then, when I returned to this page, they displayed properly. 

Another issue with the new site software, perhaps? 

Very interesting machine!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: A rather unique little "critter"*

Afer a 'refresh' I still got the two red 'x' but the first one had a boundary box, so I clicked 'show picture' and it did. Very weird.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: A rather unique little "critter"*

How very strange. 

Now that's an odd little loco.


----------



## jamarti (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: A rather unique little "critter"*

Just red x's


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

Firefox User Report...No Sho on the Photo....then right click chose "Show Image" Image appeared, back arrow....then image was there...cool looking critter for sure!


 


cale


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: A rather unique little "critter"*

No can see. Sigh...


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, going to try again using a different format and see if it works any better....


----------



## pcentral (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: A rather unique little "critter"*

Allen, 
Nice! Being a fellow brethren of old iron I like it! A friend of mine was working on producing a Fordson for largescale that could be modified into any style you want. The Fordson was a very versatile tractor and could be found on steel or rubber, rail wheelsas above, and even on tracks. 

Steve


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: A rather unique little "critter"*

Mik: same nice little red X in a box in a box. I did right click them and selected "Properties" and in that I highlighted the name of the web space, typed Ctrl-C, then pasted that into the address box and got to view the images. I wondered if maybe it was because I have IE's Content Advisor blocking stuff until I type a password, but enabling your site didn't help.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: A rather unique little "critter"*

I've begun to think that maybe the hosting site (the pics aren't mine, I just shared them because the thing was cool) doesn't like hot linking.


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: A rather unique little "critter"*

Still not working for me. Broken icons.


Correction. I right clicked and chose view image. It came up and filled the screen. When I used the back arrow there it was in all instances.


Neat critter. A buddy of mine is "reportedly" building a two-foot gauge Fordson in 7/8ths scale. I believe he has many of the parts collected.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

How about instead of posting the pic, post a link to the page on the other website. you will achieve the same goal and get around the image block, they likely have installed on the website.


----------

